# eToken Pro 4254



## Devrath_ND (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a pendrive(or it looks like it) at temple in town today. When i try to access it, it says that it is "etoken pro 4254". But i am not able to access it in both vista and Xp. It could not find the drivers.

I have attached some pictures of it.

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9901/dsc03621ot7.th.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/6107/dsc03622fx8.th.jpg


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone knows anything abt this.


----------



## AMITPATO (Apr 25, 2009)

It is not a pen drive but a degital signature used to to file IT / ROC returns etc.


----------

